# raspberry ketone



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi im just wondering if any of you have tried raspberry ketone to help loose weight and did it affect your ibs d as i suffer with ibs d but due to having a breakdown and not going out or doing much i have put 1.5 stone on in weight and want to shift it and have seen alot about how raspberry ketone can help? im also taking mebreverine and ampitryptline . i suffer alot of back pain so excercise is difficult although i do try to do yoga for about 20 mins a day. the ibs d gets me so down and depressed i feel its took over my life!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This from WebMD



> However, there are some concerns about the safety of raspberry ketone because it is chemically related to a stimulant called synephrine. Therefore, it is possible that raspberry ketone might cause feelings of jitteriness, increase blood pressure, or rapid heart beat. In one report, someone who took raspberry ketone described feelings of being shaky and a pounding heart beat (palpitations).


Stimulents, generally, tend to speed up the gut so I would take with caution.


----------



## piyykcir (Aug 3, 2013)

Like kathleen said, stimulant. I wouldn't recommend it, There is that green coffee bean stuff that i've been hearing alot about. Although I don't know any of it's credibility and if it would upset people with IBS.


----------

